# Bttv installieren (big problem)[gelöst]

## mildi

hi leute, langsam denk ich das ich zu blöd bin um meine WinTv zu installieren. 

Ich versuch schon seit stunden die karte zum laufen zu bekommen doch ich finde in meinen Kernel einfach keine Bttv treiber

ich benutze den 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 kernel. 

Kann mir bitte jemand weiter helfen.

MfG mildiLast edited by mildi on Wed May 23, 2007 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zeff

Zuerst I2C Support aktivieren, danach 'Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)'. Jetzt sollte auch der BTTV Treiber zu finden sein.

Device Drivers  --->  

   I2C support  ---> 

      <M> I2C support

Multimedia devices  --->

   <M> Video For Linux                                            

          [*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)

          Video Capture Adapters  --->

                <M> BT848 Video For Linux

Zeff

----------

## musv

```

Device Drivers  --->

   Multimedia devices  --->

      <*> Video For Linux

      [*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)

      Video Capture Adapters  --->

          Encoders/decoders and other helper chips  --->

             <*> Micronas MSP34xx audio decoders

          <*> BT848 Video For Linux

          <*>   SAA6588 Radio Chip RDS decoder support on BT848 cards   

```

Hab auch ewig gesucht. Die Linux-API1 soll wohl irgendwann mal rausfallen, deswegen Deprecated. Und vergiß nicht den MSP34xx-Treiber mit reinzunehmen. Der war früher im bttv mit enthalten, wurde jetzt herausgelöst. Hatte mich bei Kernelupgrade auch dumm und dämlich gesucht, bis ich rausgefunden hatte, warum der Sound auf einmal nicht mehr wollte.

----------

## mildi

thx leute für die HILFE

hab ihn jetzt gefunden.

MfG mildi

----------

## mildi

hi hab leider immer noch ein problem. ich bekomm keinen sound aus der karte.

----------

## Tariella

Hast Du die TV-Karte mittels Audio-Kabel mit der Soundkarte verbunden? 

(also Line-Out bei der Tv-Karte und Line-In bei der Soundkarte - so ein Kabel war bei mir dabei)

In dem Fall muss der Line-In Eingang der Soudkarte im Mixer unmuted werden.

Es gibt auch einen snd-bt87x Treiber, der aber meines Wissens nach nur für Aufnahmen relevant ist.

----------

## mildi

ne ich hab so ein Kabel garnicht, ich hab die tvKarte normal mit meinen boxen verbunden.

bei mir ist auch das snd_bt87x modul geladen. 

MfG mildi

----------

## musv

 *ich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> ...

 

Den snd-bt87x brauchst du nur, wenn du TV-Sendungen aufnehmen willst. Im normalen TV-Betrieb mit Kabel wird das Modul meines Wissens nach gar nicht verwendet.

----------

## mildi

ich hab den msp3400 treiber jetzt auch geladen aber ich bekomm immer noch kein sound.

Das ist sehr komisch

----------

## mildi

so ich hab das problem gelöst.

musst nur die option 

```
options bttv card=10 tuner=5
```

in die datei /etc/modules.d/bttv eintragen.

jetzt läuft bild und sound.

MfG mildi

----------

